# [August 29, 2013] Indiana State (0-0) at Indiana (0-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *






*Indiana State Sycamores (0**-0) at Indiana Hoosiers (0-0)*​
*Memorial Stadium - Bloomington, IN*
*Thursday, August 29, 2013 *
*Kickoff: 7:00pm EST
TV: Big Ten Network*​​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We're on the clock, boys.


----------



## TreeTop

As usual, no media outlet outside of Terre Haute gives ISU a snowball's chance in Florida against IU or against PU...even though we were basically one play away from defeating the Hoosiers last year.

Not an easy task, but go Sycs, beat the Big Ten twice!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

:wacko:





Quabachi said:


> As usual, no media outlet outside of Terre Haute gives ISU a snowball's chance in Florida against IU or against PU...even though we were basically one play away from defeating the Hoosiers last year.
> 
> *Not an easy task, but go Sycs, beat the Big Ten twice!*



Not easy indeed.  But wouldn't it be nice to see the big 10 to go winless against all FCS opponents this year?  Arrogant jerks!  :wacko::wacko:


----------



## MikeFenneman

August 29, 2013 is a Thursday


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MikeFenneman said:


> August 29, 2013 is a Thursday


Correct. This is a Thursday night game. It was slated for Saturday but moved by the Big Ten.


----------



## Bally #50

I think he was referring to the game heading (on thread #1) states it is on Saturday, not Thursday.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #46 said:


> I think he was referring to the game heading (on thread #1) states it is on Saturday, not Thursday.


Fixed it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Game previous from Indiana's 247 site. 

http://indiana.247sports.com/Articl...Indiana-Indiana-State-football-matchup-136619


----------



## TreeTop

I guess I didn't realize we're only returning five starters on defense.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

When did IU become a top-flight Big 10 _anything_?  I must be missing something here...

This is going to be a tough one to win, but I can't see a blow out.  Maybe with some more effective play calling this year, we'll be less dependent on Shakir, which might open things up for Shakir.  Or maybe not.  We'll see.  Tough to say with a new scheme on O and D.  

Let's get it started!


----------



## Bluethunder

I think we have an outstanding Defensive Coordinator, and while it might not show up in this game because it is early in the season, I am not too concerned about our defense going forward.

Really looking forward to watching this game.  Wife and kids will know to leave me in peace down in the man cave for this one!  I might, MIGHT let the dog come down and watch with me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> I guess I didn't realize we're only returning five starters on defense.



Technically it was six. We arguably lost our four of our best defensive players and that isn't slighting anyone that is still here.

Ben Obaseki - All-American defensive end
Jonny Towalid - All-American cornerback 
Aaron Archie - A tackling machine that should have been an All-American IMO
Jacolby Washington - Big time hitter that racked up lots of tackles
Jordan Bright - Finally came on strong and was key in plugging up the middle of the field

The sixth was Tarris Batiste as he was starting by the end of the year at LB for us. Was really disappointed when he decided to follow Trent to Georgia State because he would have been a mainstay the next 3 years. 

All of that being said, we have some highly recruited kids that now have golden opportunities in front of them. We all know what we have coming back in Connor Underwood but his fellow recruiting classmates like Conrrad Nicholls, for example, need to live up the billing. He was a three-star kid on Rivals that got PWO looks from Missouri and Kansas State I believe. Plus the staff came in and supplemented with some JUCO LBs that look like they could be good players. I think Coach Cabral has his work cut out for him but he seemed to like what he had when I spoke to him at the Coaches event that Tom James set up.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Technically it was six. We arguably lost our four of our best defensive players and that isn't slighting anyone that is still here.
> 
> Ben Obaseki - All-American defensive end
> Jonny Towalid - All-American cornerback
> Aaron Archie - A tackling machine that should have been an All-American IMO
> Jacolby Washington - Big time hitter that racked up lots of tackles
> Jordan Bright - Finally came on strong and was key in plugging up the middle of the field
> 
> The sixth was Tarris Batiste as he was starting by the end of the year at LB for us. Was really disappointed when he decided to follow Trent to Georgia State because he would have been a mainstay the next 3 years.
> 
> All of that being said, we have some highly recruited kids that now have golden opportunities in front of them. We all know what we have coming back in Connor Underwood but his fellow recruiting classmates like Conrrad Nicholls, for example, need to live up the billing. He was a three-star kid on Rivals that got PWO looks from Missouri and Kansas State I believe. Plus the staff came in and supplemented with some JUCO LBs that look like they could be good players. I think Coach Cabral has his work cut out for him but he seemed to like what he had when I spoke to him at the Coaches event that Tom James set up.



After two redshirt seasons, I'm excited to see Ian Allen suit up for us.  If I recall correctly, he was _very _highly touted coming out of HS in Kansas (?).  Big guy, athletic, hope he's still here!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> After two redshirt seasons, I'm excited to see Ian Allen suit up for us.  If I recall correctly, he was _very _highly touted coming out of HS in Kansas (?).  Big guy, athletic, hope he's still here!!!


He has had a lot of injuries. I'm not sure if he is 100% yet otherwise I would have listed him. Plus, Mark Sewall should be back and he was having a great year before he got hurt, too.


----------



## SycamoreFootball

Ian has had a lot of injuries in the past 9 months. He has had three surgeries...two related to a sports hernia which he has fully recovered from and the third from a badly broken toe (turf toe) that he experienced two days into Spring football. Thank goodness for the surgeon who performed the turf toe injury. It was a pretty serious injury because of the ligaments that were torn during the injury. Ian has been in rehab since 1st of April...he is nearly 90% and was released to run today. He has been working extremely hard to account for the lack of use of his legs. He is been doing a ton of cardio work...bicycle and swimming. In addition, he has been working his legs with controlled motion...doing inclined leg presses.

In addition, he has really hit the weights for his upper body...gaining about 20 pounds of muscle. He is now weighing about 245-250. I may be a little bias...but, he wants to be back so bad because of his dream to play football. It's been a long time and he is just about ready to come out of his skin. If there is a will there will be a way. According to him...he will be on the field at LB for that first game against Indiana. It's been a very hard year for him.  I think that he is ready to show up!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreFootball said:


> Ian has had a lot of injuries in the past 9 months. He has had three surgeries...two related to a sports hernia which he has fully recovered from and the third from a badly broken toe (turf toe) that he experienced two days into Spring football. Thank goodness for the surgeon who performed the turf toe injury. It was a pretty serious injury because of the ligaments that were torn during the injury. Ian has been in rehab since 1st of April...he is nearly 90% and was released to run today. He has been working extremely hard to account for the lack of use of his legs. He is been doing a ton of cardio work...bicycle and swimming. In addition, he has been working his legs with controlled motion...doing inclined leg presses.
> 
> In addition, he has really hit the weights for his upper body...gaining about 20 pounds of muscle. He is now weighing about 245-250. I may be a little bias...but, he wants to be back so bad because of his dream to play football. It's been a long time and he is just about ready to come out of his skin. If there is a will there will be a way. According to him...he will be on the field at LB for that first game against Indiana. It's been a very hard year for him.  I think that he is ready to show up!!!



Love to hear of his determination!  I fully expect to see him in blue come late August, and I hope he has four BIG years for our Sycamores!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFootball said:


> Ian has had a lot of injuries in the past 9 months. He has had three surgeries...two related to a sports hernia which he has fully recovered from and the third from a badly broken toe (turf toe) that he experienced two days into Spring football. Thank goodness for the surgeon who performed the turf toe injury. It was a pretty serious injury because of the ligaments that were torn during the injury. Ian has been in rehab since 1st of April...he is nearly 90% and was released to run today. He has been working extremely hard to account for the lack of use of his legs. He is been doing a ton of cardio work...bicycle and swimming. In addition, he has been working his legs with controlled motion...doing inclined leg presses.
> 
> In addition, he has really hit the weights for his upper body...gaining about 20 pounds of muscle. He is now weighing about 245-250. I may be a little bias...but, he wants to be back so bad because of his dream to play football. It's been a long time and he is just about ready to come out of his skin. If there is a will there will be a way. According to him...he will be on the field at LB for that first game against Indiana. It's been a very hard year for him.  I think that he is ready to show up!!!



With all he has been through and how hard he has worked in the recent months I'm glad to hear the desire is still there and building.  I sure wouldn't want to line up across from his this fall.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Look forward to seeing Ian on the field.  Also, nobody has mentioned Larry King--I expect him to have a monster year.  Our DL will need to step up in the Indiana game.  Their OL was young last year, and will be good.  The new JUCO LB Tuu will need to play to the level of Archie and Washington--they were very solid over the last 3 years.


----------



## bluestreak

SycamoreFootball said:


> Ian has had a lot of injuries in the past 9 months. He has had three surgeries...two related to a sports hernia which he has fully recovered from and the third from a badly broken toe (turf toe) that he experienced two days into Spring football. Thank goodness for the surgeon who performed the turf toe injury. It was a pretty serious injury because of the ligaments that were torn during the injury. Ian has been in rehab since 1st of April...he is nearly 90% and was released to run today. He has been working extremely hard to account for the lack of use of his legs. He is been doing a ton of cardio work...bicycle and swimming. In addition, he has been working his legs with controlled motion...doing inclined leg presses.
> 
> In addition, he has really hit the weights for his upper body...gaining about 20 pounds of muscle. He is now weighing about 245-250. I may be a little bias...but, he wants to be back so bad because of his dream to play football. It's been a long time and he is just about ready to come out of his skin. If there is a will there will be a way. According to him...he will be on the field at LB for that first game against Indiana. It's been a very hard year for him.  I think that he is ready to show up!!!



I've been looking forward to watching Ian play, glad to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## Eric Dyar

No matter what day or time the game is Sycamore pride will show up strong and help ISU win over IU. i know i will be throwing out all the stops when i come and same goes for the purdue game as well.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eric Dyar said:


> No matter what day or time the game is Sycamore pride will show up strong and help ISU win over IU. i know i will be throwing out all the stops when i come and same goes for the purdue game as well.



Eric, glad to hear you will be "throwing out all the stops", but son - fans don't make tackles, catch passes, kick FG's, etc. etc. etc. 

You can be as emptionally tied to these gamed as you want to be and even if IState is the better team on the filed ala last season - it does't mean they "officals" are going to let us us win that game.

Hope for the best prepapre for the worst. Don't expcet to get many calls - you gotta show up and take it to them!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> Look forward to seeing Ian on the field.  Also, nobody has mentioned Larry King--I expect him to have a monster year.  Our DL will need to step up in the Indiana game.  Their OL was young last year, and will be good.  The new JUCO LB Tuu will need to play to the level of Archie and Washington--they were very solid over the last 3 years.



I didn't mention Larry because he is a proven quantity at this point. We know what we're gonna get from him. 

Of all the JUCO LBs, I think I liked Nick Cody's film the best. Tuu probably has the leg up since he came in as a December grad.


----------



## bent20

Didn't realize this, but saw it on Wikipedia:

Under Wilson's first year the Hoosiers had a 1–11 record. In his second year, Indiana improved to 4-8 on the year, but surpassed Northwestern's record for most losses in Football Bowl Subdivision history.

And I thought we had some embarrassing records during our losing streaks. I'll be curious to see if their offense picks up where it left off and I don't think it will be as easy to contain Bell as their preview suggests.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Didn't realize this, but saw it on Wikipedia:
> 
> Under Wilson's first year the Hoosiers had a 1–11 record. In his second year, Indiana improved to 4-8 on the year, but surpassed Northwestern's record for most losses in Football Bowl Subdivision history.
> 
> And I thought we had some embarrassing records during our losing streaks. I'll be curious to see if their offense picks up where it left off and I don't think it will be as easy to contain Bell as their preview suggests.



Wilson did the same thing Trent did when he came in. Booted a lot of players and completely changed the culture. They've been recruiting better and I think they'll be improved again this year. Excited to see how we stack up against them.


----------



## Eric Dyar

I know i can't make tackles or anything, but I am just saying I m ready for the game I grew up around B-town and would like to see a Blue win over Red. But just because I am not physically in the game doesnt mean I have to just come normally dressed, I will be throwing all my facepaints and costumes into two games. i normally dress down at games.


----------



## bent20

Eric Dyar said:


> I know i can't make tackles or anything, but I am just saying I m ready for the game I grew up around B-town and would like to see a Blue win over Red. But just because I am not physically in the game doesnt mean I have to just come normally dressed, I will be throwing all my facepaints and costumes into two games. i normally dress down at games.



Go for it. Nothing wrong with being passionate about the Sycamores.


----------



## needles

Fellas, I am blue and white through and through but let's be honest the Sycamores are going to be in for long days when they play IU and Purdue. Realistically we should not be able to compete with either of them. Better facilities, better players (overall), more scholarships, more depth at each position will make it hard for our Sycamores and our Big10 opponents prohibitive favorites regardless of how well our coaches scheme. Not trying to be a downer just being real.


----------



## Bluethunder

needles said:


> Fellas, I am blue and white through and through but let's be honest the Sycamores are going to be in for long days when they play IU and Purdue. Realistically we should not be able to compete with either of them. Better facilities, better players (overall), more scholarships, more depth at each position will make it hard for our Sycamores and our Big10 opponents prohibitive favorites regardless of how well our coaches scheme. Not trying to be a downer just being real.



Everything you say was just as true last year as is it this year, and we were in the game until the end.  IU should be better, but Purdue will be down.  We probably have a better shot against the Boilers then IU, but  wouldnt expect blowout losses in either.


----------



## treeman

needles said:


> Fellas, I am blue and white through and through but let's be honest the Sycamores are going to be in for long days when they play IU and Purdue. Realistically we should not be able to compete with either of them. Better facilities, better players (overall), more scholarships, more depth at each position will make it hard for our Sycamores and our Big10 opponents prohibitive favorites regardless of how well our coaches scheme. Not trying to be a downer just being real.



one of my favorite sports quotes comes to mind "you don't have to be the better team, you have to be the better team that day". i'm expected good competitive games and maybe we can knock one of them off!!!!


----------



## Bally #50

I do agree with Thunder. I think we have a better shot at the Boilers and I personally think IU will surprise some people. I think the Boiler's new coach is first rate and that like IU, they will be better as the new system is perfected and they get used to it.


----------



## bent20

Bally #46 said:


> I do agree with Thunder. I think we have a better shot at the Boilers and I personally think IU will surprise some people. I think the Boiler's new coach is first rate and that like IU, they will be better as the new system is perfected and they get used to it.



If there is one thing consistent about Indiana and Purdue football it's that they always follow up mild success/improvement with a slide back to mediocrity, if not the absolute bottom.

http://mcubed.net/ncaaf/teams/purdue.shtml

http://mcubed.net/ncaaf/teams/in.shtml

Don't know that we have a good chance in these games, but I don't have much respect for either football program. And unless they pick it up, they're going to be doomed to more awfulness in the new Big 10 alignment.


----------



## GeoffreyK

Wasn't there some network (outside of Terreble Haute of course) that was predicting a Sycamore win last year?  I vaguely recall that, but I could be mistaken.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to the game.  Would be wonderful if we beat 'em, as I'm sure we all agree on.


----------



## Pacercolt99

i think Michigan fans were thinking the same way just a few years ago...and the App State happened !


----------



## Eric Dyar

needles said:


> Fellas, I am blue and white through and through but let's be honest the Sycamores are going to be in for long days when they play IU and Purdue. Realistically we should not be able to compete with either of them. Better facilities, better players (overall), more scholarships, more depth at each position will make it hard for our Sycamores and our Big10 opponents prohibitive favorites regardless of how well our coaches scheme. Not trying to be a downer just being real.


Everything you just said is a downer. I am being realistic when i say we have a chance top win both games. Nothing is impossible, We are pumped up for the game so if you want to put hopes down keep it off these sites. these are for positive motivation. I bleed blue and white to the core and i will cheer isu u on with no regrets or thoughts of us losing until i die. So what they have a better facility, players, scholarships and depth. When it comes down to it, the only thing that matters is heart and effort and soul in the game. Who wants it more or who gives up. I know ISU will fight until the end so it will be two hell of a games in B10 nation.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eric Dyar said:


> Everything you just said is a downer. I am being realistic when i say we have a chance top win both games. Nothing is impossible, We are pumped up for the game so if you want to put hopes down keep it off these sites. these are for positive motivation. I bleed blue and white to the core and i will cheer isu u on with no regrets or thoughts of us losing until i die. So what they have a better facility, players, scholarships and depth. When it comes down to it, the only thing that matters is heart and effort and soul in the game. Who wants it more or who gives up. I know ISU will fight until the end so it will be two hell of a games in B10 nation.



If everything he said was downer, it kinda was... Everything you just said was false. Lol

When it comes down to it last year we showed heart, effort and soul - we wanted it more, we proved we had the best running back in the state of Indiana. Yet in the end none of that mattered because the officials didn't allow us to win that game - it was rehearsed outcome.

Also maybe you are new to this forum but it is more so a place that people discuss Sycamore athletics and have an opinion than some place any of us come to get positive motivation. In fact if you are here to positive motivation you should probably find a backup plan.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ooooooooooooooooooh we're getting closer!


----------



## SycamorePsycho

It would make my year if we beat IU


----------



## Eric Dyar

I





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> If everything he said was downer, it kinda was... Everything you just said was false. Lol
> 
> When it comes down to it last year we showed heart, effort and soul - we wanted it more, we proved we had the best running back in the state of Indiana. Yet in the end none of that mattered because the officials didn't allow us to win that game - it was rehearsed outcome.
> 
> Also maybe you are new to this forum but it is more so a place that people discuss Sycamore athletics and have an opinion than some place any of us come to get positive motivation. In fact if you are here to positive motivation you should probably find a backup plan.



I am here for the right reasons and I am not new to this forum. I just don't put down my school. Sometimes I can be unrealistic but I will never say Isu can't win a game. But let's get past this and just get ready for an Isu victory at iu and pu


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eric Dyar said:


> I
> 
> I am here for the right reasons and I am not new to this forum. I just don't put down my school. Sometimes I can be unrealistic but I will never say Isu can't win a game. But let's get past this and just get ready for an Isu victory at iu and pu



Get passed it? I posted it over 3 weeks ago now, I'm passed it.


----------



## treeman

excited for this match-up and and excited for football and athletics to start up in general. I would love nothing more than to beat either purdue or iu, to start the season. Do i think it's going to happen? no. Do i think it could happen? yes. we SHOULD have won last year and while i think iu will be much improved i still think that we will give them a competitive game and maybe some breaks will go our way this year (yeah right) to give us a chance to win the game at the end. hopefully there will be a good Sycamore crowd at the game but i  believe the Thursday night game will hamper most fans ability to get to bloomington to watch it.


----------



## Fridae00

Very excited about this match up. We have a confirmed group of 17 going to the game. 6 more are maybes. Gonna be a great time!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tanner and I'll be there. He is going on his campus visit to IU that day so nothing like a little Sycamore cleansing after his visit.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Universities shouldn't put alums as parents in such a position. Such is life as a Sycamore alum - drive you to drink.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tanner and I'll be there. He is going on his campus visit to IU that day so nothing like a little Sycamore cleansing after his visit.



Please don't let him wear a IU shirt to the game!


----------



## Fridae00

I have extra Sycamore jerseys if needed! Stop by the tent and we'll hook him up!!


----------



## Eric Dyar

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Get passed it? I posted it over 3 weeks ago now, I'm passed it.



I am sorry for sounding made and irate. I sometimes can get deeply into things I say and do. So some times I take it too seriously. Everyone can say what they want. I just get too spirited on occasions. I m really sorry for being mean and rude


----------



## TreeTop

Sounds like the IU Defensive Line is young.

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...-t-improve-without-better-play-defensive-line


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Sounds like the IU Defensive Line is young.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/article/201...-t-improve-without-better-play-defensive-line



They are but they got some really high level recruits the last couple classes. Having watch Latham play AAU hoops the last couple summers, he is agile for a big man. He'll be a really good college player if he develops.


----------



## TreeTop

I just know we can beat this team...and it doesn't even bother me that if we do win, all the media will talk about is how bad the loss was for IU instead of how good of a team ISU is.

GO SYCS!


----------



## bent20

Quabachi said:


> I just know we can beat this team...and it doesn't even bother me that if we do win, all the media will talk about is how bad the loss was for IU instead of how good of a team ISU is.
> 
> GO SYCS!



I think the biggest question mark is what Sanford and the new staff will bring in terms of offensive play calling, and of course, how our new players look on defense. Losing King really hurts. I know no one wants to do it, but you have to reassess your expectations, especially for these Big 10 games, with a player like Larry King missing.


----------



## nwi stater

Ya know friends and neighbors, last year we drew blood.......This year we go for the kill!!!!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Golden just tweeted that Coach will name a starting QB on game day, but both Perish and Tonyan will play.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not much on tv right now while I am waiting for Hard Knocks at 10pm, so I decided to fast forward on the ole Directv guide and set the DVR to tape the Indiana State - IU game for next Thursday.  Only one problem, my guide says it will be UNLV vs. Minnesota at 7pm that night with the Sycamores being shown on tape delay at midnight.  Anyone else having that coming up on their guide?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Not much on tv right now while I am waiting for Hard Knocks at 10pm, so I decided to fast forward on the ole Directv guide and set the DVR to tape the Indiana State - IU game for next Thursday.  Only one problem, my guide says it will be UNLV vs. Minnesota at 7pm that night with the Sycamores being shown on tape delay at midnight.  Anyone else having that coming up on their guide?



Comcast here in the Indy area has the IU/ISU game. May be an Ohio thing?


----------



## Bally #50

DishNet shows "other" games on their ALTERNATE channels. You may want to look into that.


----------



## Bluethunder

Usually DirecTV does as well, on channels 611 and 612, but right now they aren't coming up.  Maybe as it gets closer to game day they will update it.  Otherwise I guess I will be heading to BW3s that night.


----------



## nwi stater

I sure love to get down there....But being on a school night and it's a long haul Valpo to gloomington just don't see it happen:nono: So if you're going Yell like hell for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Bally #50

Bluethunder said:


> Usually DirecTV does as well, on channels 611 and 612, but right now they aren't coming up.  Maybe as it gets closer to game day they will update it.  Otherwise I guess I will be heading to BW3s that night.


Currently DishNet has it listed the same way, the UM/Las Vegas game and NOTHING currently on any of the ALT channels. I guarantee that will change at some point and it will show our game in primetime here. DishNet does have the ISU/IU game showing  a replay at Midnight. Dish has NEVER not shown a game live here played by IU or PU so I am confident it will be their prime-time game.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Indiana State-Indiana on Big Ten Network next Thursday; I'm calling 1st upset, Sycamores win at IU, Shakir Bell 175 yds #FCS— Dom Izzo (@DomIzzoWDAY) August 22, 2013


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Coach Wilson is giving out some good quotes on twitter:

On Shakir, he is a Heisman quality back "for that division".

He also said the reason he wanted to play ISU on a Thurs. night was to give IU a couple more days to prepare for Navy.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Coach Wilson is giving out some good quotes on twitter:
> 
> On Shakir, he is a Heisman quality back "for that division".



In general, I'm an IU fan, having grown up in an IU family, and I even like Coach Wilson, but...."for that division" makes me so annoyed!

Less than a week to go!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreFan317 said:


> On Shakir, he is a Heisman quality back "for that division"



No bulletin board material there...:shotgun:


----------



## Bluethunder

Bottom line, if you can play, you can play, doesn't matter where or who it is against.  And we all know Shakir can play.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Bluethunder said:


> Bottom line, if you can play, you can play, doesn't matter where or who it is against.  And we all know Shakir can play.



This is about the dumbest thing you have posted yet. Read the article in today's paper and tell me again that peer acceptance is not important.


----------



## Southgrad07

Im already ready to get up there for the game but those comments get me just a little more excited. Lets kick some big ten ass! Shakir is definitely going over 150 on the ground but hopefully our defense and QB can provide enough support to pull off the upset.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This is about the dumbest thing you have posted yet. Read the article in today's paper and tell me again that peer acceptance is not important.



Unless my reading comprehension failed me, I don't think he was talking about Shakir's POV... he was talking about Kevin Wilson's slight of Shakir.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> Unless my reading comprehension failed me, I don't think he was talking about Shakir's POV... he was talking about Kevin Wilson's slight of Shakir.


If so then my bad!


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This is about the dumbest thing you have posted yet. Read the article in today's paper and tell me again that peer acceptance is not important.



I was merely commenting on Wilson's statement that Bell is good for an FCS back, thereby insinuating that if he played for IU or any FBS school he would be less than stellar. 

Try to keep up next time.

FYI, I'm not that old, so when you say dumbest comment yet, I'll have you know I have many years ahead of me to make foolish statements. Still fail to see how my previous statement was one of them though.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

David Wood tweeted tonight that Wilson told him the 2016 game would be on Thurs night. At least the man is a optimist that he will still be around


----------



## eagletree

SycamoreFan317 said:


> David Wood tweeted tonight that Wilson told him the 2016 game would be on Thurs night. At least the man is a optimist that he will still be around


Has anyone heard totals of tickets ISU has sold for either the IU or Purdue game? We have our tickets for both and are excited. Any news if the band is going to both or either game? I am expecting a smaller ISU crowd at IU this year due to the night and time. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores are 30.5 point dogs in Vegas. Man, if I were in Vegas, I'd bet the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

eagletree said:


> Has anyone heard totals of tickets ISU has sold for either the IU or Purdue game? We have our tickets for both and are excited. Any news if the band is going to both or either game? I am expecting a smaller ISU crowd at IU this year due to the night and time. Hope I am wrong.


I ordered my tickets just last week and I got Section 1, Row 22, Seats 1-2.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Please don't let him wear a IU shirt to the game!



No chance. He has been told he must change into Sycamore game post visit or he has to walk home from Bloomington. * :lol:











































































* = Just kidding DCS


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores are 30.5 point dogs in Vegas. Man, if I were in Vegas, I'd bet the game.



Do you remember what the spread was last year?  I don't, but I bet we covered it!!!


----------



## MikeFenneman

I just talked to one of the guys in the band, they are only going to Purdue.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Glad to hear the band will be at Purdue.
But given the size of the Purdue band (roughly 5000 it seems like when they're on the field) it will point out even more how small a college band ISU now has (hope that's changed from last year ?).
The Purdue schedule says its Band Day at Ross Ade that day which likely means several high school bands -- hope the ISU band is not smaller than most of them.
Someone please tell the Music Dept at ISU to get their act together !


----------



## TreeTop

A Haiku

Bus to Bloomington
Sycamore Smash Mouth Football
Monroe County Weeps


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Westbadenboy said:


> Glad to hear the band will be at Purdue.
> But given the size of the Purdue band (roughly 5000 it seems like when they're on the field) it will point out even more how small a college band ISU now has (hope that's changed from last year ?).
> The Purdue schedule says its Band Day at Ross Ade that day which likely means several high school bands -- hope the ISU band is not smaller than most of them.
> Someone please tell the Music Dept at ISU to get their act together !



I hope every year that our vaunted School of Music will stop acting like a bunch of insufferable children, and start realizing that the athletic bands are a terrific advertisement for them.  Every year, I'm disappointed to see the bands fall farther and farther away from respectable.  Last year's marching band was probably the third best band in the Wabash Valley, behind Northview and Terre Haute North.  I was so upset with the product they put on the field that I wrote (what I thought to be) an eloquent letter to Dr. Bradley lamenting our bands and the intradepartmental squabbling that seems to be killing them.  I hope it helped, but I'm prepared to be disappointed yet again...


----------



## Westbadenboy

Excellent point about a good marching band being good advertisement for both the School of Music and ISU in general.  It also prvides a real college spirit to the campus in general, both on game days and even during the week as they practice.  I remember the ISU band practicing in the late 60's / early 70's -- could be heard in many areas of campus.  Today we live about a mile from Purdue and often hear them preparing for the upcoming games -- it fires up the whole campus !
My wife and I will sometimes go down to the Purdue campus on game day just to be a part of the crowd and the feel -- when that Purdue All-American Band marches through campus and into the stadium its an electric atmosphere (even given as bad as the football team has been).
It just makes you ache when you see elements of ISU moving up and showing success and class --- and others, as was said, acting like "insufferable children" .  I might be wrong, but I don't think that would be tolerated at many places.  Change would occur or heads would roll.


----------



## Daveinth

Not sure if this has been provided yet or not but this game is scheduled to be shown on Directtv  Channel 610-1


----------



## Bally #50

So far, I have yet to see the ALTERNATE channel showing our game on Thursday on DISHNet. Anyone else found it yet?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #46 said:


> So far, I have yet to see the ALTERNATE channel showing our game on Thursday on DISHNet. Anyone else found it yet?



Channel 5441.  Found it tonight.  Got it set up to tape, which means they'll probably switch it over to the regular B1G channel...


----------



## Bally #50

Thanks ITF. It has been long enough since hoops season that I couldn't remember it. I rarely watch a game after I attended a game but if we win, it'll be fun to keep. GO TREES. I am going with an IU season ticket holder so I will represent blue & white in the middle of the cream and crimson. (He promised I would be safe). Hope to see some of you at the ISU gathering before the game.


----------



## TreeTop

A Haiku

QBs not announced
Incumbents hope for the best
Perish the thought, Tre


----------



## TreeTop

Mike Sanford talks about Thursday's game...

http://www.valley-football.org/multimedia/audio/


----------



## niklz62

Daveinth said:


> Not sure if this has been provided yet or not but this game is scheduled to be shown on Directtv  Channel 610-1


This is what the big 10 network website reports. I noticed that until today, the alternate channels didn't show up.


----------



## Callmedoc

niklz62 said:


> This is what the big 10 network website reports. I noticed that until today, the alternate channels didn't show up.



On TWC It reports that UNLV minnesota will be on two of the channels and the third will be an alternate regional games between us and UNLV. What type of sense does that make?


----------



## TreeTop

Before the big game
Freshman players freaking out
Shakir sleeps soundly


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The line has moved down. State is now a 24.5 point dog.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> The line has moved down. State is now a 24.5 point dog.



24.5 even afted last seasons near miss? I somewhat like those numbers. I think we are within 4 bleeping tuddies!


----------



## BankShot

Quabachi said:


> Before the big game
> Freshman players freaking out
> Shakir sleeps soundly



verheated:umpiron:


----------



## SCollie76

GAME DAY!!!!


----------



## treeman

excited for the match-up. hopefully i'll be able to watch the second half of the game as i have some work obligations this evening. BEAT THOSE STINKIN HOOSIERS!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I have a bad feeling about tonight.  I know our guys are going to come out and give it everything they have, but I just have this feeling that IU is going to want to make a statement tonight, and that we'll be powerless to stop it.  I hope with everything I have that I'm wrong, and I always remember that the Hickory Huskers beat mighty South Bend Central, but I just have a bad feeling.  

Come on people, talk me down from the ledge!!!:freaked:


----------



## bent20

I'm hoping Sanford and this staff have introduced enough new elements on offense to surprise Indiana, and that we execute, execute, execute. On defense, I hope our young, new guys surprise everyone and make some plays. They have some big shoes to fill, but I trust they can do it. We've heard good things about most of them.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I agree with Bent, at this point it is all about execution. I am nervous for I don't know what to expect but I believe! Go Sycamores!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach Lansing and staff tailgating out in the purple lot.


----------



## agrinut

Just wanted to stop by and wish the Trees luck tonight. Get that BCS win tonight!


----------



## bent20

Getting close now. Let's make this happen. Get the upset Sycamores!!!


----------



## TreeTop

It's Tre Roberson starting tonight, just announced.


----------



## bent20

Not too surprised. Hope we're ready to get after him.


----------



## Callmedoc

Let's bring the pain to the LOOSIERS, NO MERCY NO SURRENDER


----------



## bent20

That's a killer. Punter takes a knee trying to get a handle on a low snap. That's the kind of killer play you can't have in games like this.


----------



## bent20

7-0 IU. We could not have made it any easier for them to start the game.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> That's a killer. Punter takes a knee trying to get a handle on a low snap. That's the kind of killer play you can't have in games like this.



One would think that would be the last thing a punter would do.


----------



## Callmedoc

GET SHAKIR THE BALL IN SPACE. My only request for this drive.


----------



## BankShot

Geeesh...hope this type of play gets flushed QUICK.


----------



## bent20

Mostly the long snapper's fault though. Wasn't even much pressure. Just a bad, bad snap.


----------



## bent20

If only we had a short passing game like this the past two-three seasons.


----------



## bent20

These IU defenders are going to see Shakir in their nightmares tonight.


----------



## Callmedoc

If only we had this offensive creativity when Ronnie Fouch was the qb.


----------



## bent20

And there the officials bail out IU. That's why you can't win these games.


----------



## SycamoreTree

I am so f&$@?!; pissed all day I thought I was going to watch the game on BTN out here in VA but they are showing Minn vs UNLV on all three channels. WTF. Help!


----------



## bent20

Flag wasn't thrown until Riley caught the pass and it was a pre-snap violation. 85 covered and went down field. Not even an 85 on the field.


----------



## bent20

TD!!!!!!!!! Sycamores!!!!!!

Sampson Levingston with the TD catch. Interference on the Hoosiers and he still caught it. Whooo!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Me likey this offense!!!


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreTree said:


> I am so f&$@?!; pissed all day I thought I was going to watch the game on BTN out here in VA but they are showing Minn vs UNLV on all three channels. WTF. Help!



it's on BTN to go, check there!


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> it's on BTN to go, check there!



I've got it on one of the alternates.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

5441 on Dish.


----------



## bent20

Our young defense just got gashed. Ugh! Have to stop third and long. Can't give up a big run.

Layne hurt. We are already thin at safety.


----------



## bent20

Huge stop on short and fourth D.


----------



## bent20

Mike, you can't just bail and hit the deck there.

This play by play guy is awful. Getting numbers wrong left and right. Had that last carry by Shakir and it was clearly no. 23, Cheese.


----------



## bent20

Our defensive backfield just got burned big. Touchdown Hoosiers.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Ouch.  This could get ugly...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bent20 said:


> Our defensive backfield just got burned big. Touchdown Hoosiers.



It was on a blitz we almost got there.


----------



## bent20

These IU players are chippy. Every play it seems.

Another costly mistake. Shakir stripped for a fumble. Come on D!.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> It was on a blitz we almost got there.



Yep, but Layne out to injury and King already out, so added pressure on our young, less experienced safeties.


----------



## bent20

We just don't have the defense to compete this year.

Just tough, we're so young on defense. You can just see the difference in the size and speed of their offense and our defense. No knock on our guys. We'll get better!


----------



## BankShot

Will the HEAT (90 degrees) hit us harder than IU?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We might score, but our defense is like the angels - HOLEY!!!


----------



## bent20

And why did we bring that out? Why?


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> We might score, but our defense is like the angels - HOLEY!!!



Our defense needs to be off the field more. Our offense needs an extended time.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This is exactly what I was afraid of.  We look intimidated.  We're done.


----------



## bent20

Mike Perish holds onto it too long for a sack then over throws two players for an interception.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Two of the mistakes, punt and fumble, should not happen. We are putting too much pressure on a young defense. Have to take care of the ball.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of.  We look intimidated.  We're done.



We look over matched frankly. This year IU looks bigger, faster, just more athletic on offense. Our D is young. On offense we're making too many mistakes. Good play by IU on the strip fumble, the interception was just a bad throw. Mike keeps looking down field. We need to get him dumping off when nothing is there deep. He had a guy open on a short crossing route on the sack.


----------



## bent20

Have to give IU credit. You can really see where they have improved from a year ago. Just more confident, better execution.


----------



## LoudNProud

I mean, I don't think we should be surprised that they're bigger or faster...it's kind of the point of us playing them. They are bigger than us. They are faster than us. It's the first game of the season and a new Offensive system. We've had a couple of boneheaded mistakes, and it's not like Shakir meant to fumble. 

I guess what I'm saying is, it could be a lot worse, and we just have things to tighten up.


----------



## BlueBleeder

We have the guy stopped at the 2 yard line and we have a defender come flying in from behind to help drive him toward the endzone....stupid stupid stupid...we are killing ourselves...it will be hard enough to keep up with IU's pace but if we don't play smarter this will become embarrassing!


----------



## bent20

LoudNProud said:


> I mean, I don't think we should be surprised that they're bigger or faster...it's kind of the point of us playing them. They are bigger than us. They are faster than us. It's the first game of the season and a new Offensive system. We've had a couple of boneheaded mistakes, and it's not like Shakir meant to fumble.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, it could be a lot worse, and we just have things to tighten up.



Clearly a good play by the defender on the strip fumble.


----------



## bent20

Perish looked good on the TD drive, now his confidence looks rattled.


----------



## bent20

Yep, officially over matched. In all three facets of the game. Don't look very well prepared at all.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IU has started drives on the ISU 18, 41 and 15, very short fields against young defense.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Would like to see Tonyan.

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Now I'm embarrassed.  Maybe we see Tonyan soon?  We just look really bad.  Really, really bad.  First game with a new system.  Guess we should have expected this.  Oh yeah, I did... :disturbed:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Trent Miles sucks!


----------



## BlueBleeder

well boys....this one is over.  We have come out after all the hype, build up, and pumping up ISU fans saying this offense is going to be good and we are just going to build on last year and crapped all over ourselves.  I AM SO SICK OF BEING EMBARRASSED on athletic fields when we are supposed to be good.  Sick to my stomach right now....i just cringe when IU beats us....i hate them and want nothing more than to beat them...getting spanked by them is hard for me to swallow

*I feel bad for Bell....he wanted nothing more than to play well against and beat IU....he hasn't played bad, but has dropped some passes and coughed up the ball.  I think he is trying to hard, fighting for yards and not securing the ball.  Really wanted to get him this win, but just isn't going to happen.


----------



## bent20

I don't want to be too down on our young team, but this is probably the worst possible scenario for us, barring a bad injury (knock on wood). Confidence just gone. IU looks like they could beat us by 100 points right now if they wanted. Scary because I haven't seen an ISU team throttled like this in quite some time.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Trent Miles sucks!



Wish we could have Miles' defense and Sanford's offense.


----------



## bent20

Don't get going for it there, but whatever. Game is already over. Just hate seeing our defense put out there like that again.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow. Well...

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTreeFan

What I'm getting from this is that Miles left the cupboard pretty bare, after the first few players on both sides.  We don't have the players to be playing on this level.  Not Sanford's fault, he didn't inherit as much as we all thought he did...


----------



## niklz62

I see things that I like but they are overshadowed by huge mistakes.


----------



## True Blue

This is embarrasing


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IU scored 28 points in 5:29 of clock time. We have a ways to go, to say the least.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> What I'm getting from this is that Miles left the cupboard pretty bare, after the first few players on both sides.  We don't have the players to be playing on this level.  Not Sanford's fault, he didn't inherit as much as we all thought he did...



Look at our defensive starters. Not sure who thought he inherited a lot there. We're just so young. Even the upper classmen who are playing have hardly ever seen the field, including the junior cb who was beat on that last play.


----------



## bent20

Shakir limping. Can we just rest him for the rest of the game now?


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreFan317 said:


> IU scored 28 points in 5:29 of clock time. We have a ways to go, to say the least.



Punter taking a knee, fumble, int, punt return when he was wrapped up as he caught it for td. Not making it hard for them.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

In other MVFC action 

ISU R 21   ISU-M 9 3:00 2 qtr


----------



## bent20

One outstanding drive and our offensive execution has just been abysmal since then.


----------



## niklz62

My biggest concern is that I don't believe IU could win the MVFC


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> In other MVFC action
> 
> ISU R 21   ISU-M 9 3:00 2 qtr



So much for all of those receivers they lost.


----------



## bent20

Jameer Thurman sighting! Anxious to see this kid play.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

niklz62 said:


> My biggest concern is that I don't believe IU could win the MVFC



OUCH!


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> My biggest concern is that I don't believe IU could win the MVFC



Their offense would test even the best MVFC teams and most MVFC teams don't have much offense, so I think they'd win the conference. Would be interesting to see if they could do what we did in Fargo last year though, if they played NDSU at home, they'd win. Their defense isn't as good as the D we had last year though, not by a long shot.


----------



## bent20

I think we've played every defensive back on the roster at this point. I like that. They need the experience.


----------



## bent20

I don't get that PI. Just as much physical contact by the receiver. Yes, back turned, but that's not the only indicator. That is a horrible call.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> I don't get that PI. Just as much physical contact by the receiver. Yes, back turned, but that's not the only indicator. That is a horrible call.



I think he had his left arm held. Otherwise it was not a good call


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> I think he had his left arm held. Otherwise it was not a good call



Yeah, it was questionable, but it was brief. Just not a good call to me. I like it that Newman hung in there and made a good play on the third ball.


----------



## bent20

Now an IU player throws a punch and is tossed. Wilson needs to get a grip on these guys. Just chippy as hell.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

There is never a reason to throw a punch, but especially when you are up 45-7.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Get up Shak!!!!!


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> There is never a reason to throw a punch, but especially when you are up 45-7.



Did it while he had our player down, too. If I'm the coach, he's in the locker room, hell, he's out of the stadium, in his uniform, walking back to his dorm.


----------



## bent20

Touchdown Trees! Another nice pass. When Perish gets a little time, he looks good.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Did it while he had our player down, too. If I'm the coach, he's in the locker room, hell, he's out of the stadium, in his uniform, walking back to his dorm.



He threw a little one first then he threw the big one. Standing up over a guy on his hands and knees looking down being blocked by another guy. At least he didn't go run and hide after he did it


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This is as bad as it gets with Shak going down! We are in big trouble next week as well.


----------



## bent20

WOOOOOO. Suck it Hoosiers!!!! TD TREES! 45-21.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This is as bad as it gets with Shak going down! We are in big trouble next week as well.



Don't know how bad it is. Let's hope for the best. Shakir has bounced back many times before. He's tough.


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> My biggest concern is that I don't believe IU could win the MVFC



They absolutely would win the MVFC, especially the way they are playing tonight.  Their offense would run circles around anyone in our conference.  This is a team that put up 49 on Ohio State last year.

While their defense will still struggle in the Big Ten, their offense will keep them competitive in each if their games.  My guess is they will go to a bowl game this season.  This is not the Indiana from 2009.  Wilson can coach and they are much deeper than in the past.


----------



## BankShot

Saw on TV-2 where Bell has been avoiding contact in ISU practices to try to "keep him healthy"...is this the way to approach the issue? Seems on a couple of occasions tonight where hes been "gun shy."


----------



## BlueBleeder

bent20 said:


> Don't know how bad it is. Let's hope for the best. Shakir has bounced back many times before. He's tough.



That looked like a broken collar bone or dislocated shoulder....he was in a ton of pain and it was obvious.  You hardly ever see that from Shak...it must be bad for him to be looking that miserable.  He would stay in the game with his leg detached if you would let him.  Hope he can recover quickly and be ready for MVC play!


----------



## bent20

BlueBleeder said:


> That looked like a broken collar bone or dislocated shoulder....he was in a ton of pain and it was obvious.  You hardly ever see that from Shak...it must be bad for him to be looking that miserable.  He would stay in the game with his leg detached if you would let him.  Hope he can recover quickly and be ready for MVC play!



That's my fear, too, but hoping for the best. He topped 100 yards with that last run.

Sad thing is we probably won't know much by the second half. Maybe they'll get a report, but who knows.


----------



## bent20

BankShot said:


> Saw on TV-2 where Bell has been avoiding contact in ISU practices to try to "keep him healthy"...is this the way to approach the issue? Seems on a couple of occasions tonight where hes been "gun shy."



He got hurt on a bad fall at the end of a long run. Not really anything that could be helped by taking more meaningless hits in practice.


----------



## BankShot

What about the "hit" he took on his early fumble? NFL scouts will gauge elements of THIS game more heavily than MVC gams.


----------



## bent20

BankShot said:


> What about the "hit" he took on his early fumble?



Wasn't a hit. He got stripped from behind.


----------



## bent20

Shakir in a sling and done for the night. Doesn't look good. Hope, hope, hope he is okay.


----------



## bent20

Pick six!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Whoops!  Not supposed to throw it right to the other team!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Ok, this could get interesting...pick six for the good guys!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

As I said we are in trouble for next week, too many injuries this game and lack of depth.


----------



## bent20

Never give up when you're playing Indiana in a football game.


----------



## Bluethunder

Whatever Wilson was trying to learn by subbing QBs, i would think he has grasped it by now.  Not sure what else he needs to learn from his backup in this one.


----------



## True Blue

I'm not sure the cupboards bare.  We are playing a ton of freshman/RS Freshman.  Offense has a chance to be real good IMO.  O-Line doesn't look bad.


----------



## bent20

True Blue said:


> I'm not sure the cupboards bare.  We are playing a ton of freshman/RS Freshman.  Offense has a chance to be real good IMO.  O-Line doesn't look bad.



I like it that we're rotating in so many guys and getting the experience.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Not bare, just not deep...


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Not bare, just not deep...



Just young and inexperienced.


----------



## Bluethunder

True Blue said:


> I'm not sure the cupboards bare.  We are playing a ton of freshman/RS Freshman.  Offense has a chance to be real good IMO.  O-Line doesn't look bad.



Agreed.  Love the offense, it will just take time to get the qb and receivers in sync.  Defense learning new system as well with 7 sophomores and one freshman starting, against a very good offensive team/coach no less.

Hard matchup for our back four, IU has some big kids catching these passes.


----------



## niklz62

Love the home announcers. Clearly a hold on that play, they thought it would be a facemask.


----------



## bent20

I think they'd score every drive if they just handed off to Coleman. We can't stop him. So big and so fast.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Ok, we really need to learn to tackle better...


----------



## bent20

Tsali and Sewall with some nice stops there.


----------



## Bluethunder

Two great sticks in a row by Lough and Underwood.

Wont win tonight but its those types of plays you like to see, young kids making nice strong plays on defense.


----------



## bent20

Now 52-28 in favor of IU. Just glad we rallied a little. Would like to see us finish strong and hopefully, Shakir's injury isn't too severe. Need to see what our offense can do here without him. Time to grow up guys. Your star player is out. It's on you!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

In retrospect, this isn't as bad as I initially thought.  Yeah, we're gonna get pounded, but not necessarily because they're kicking us.  We've contributed A LOT to IU's points.  That's correctable, and probably won't happen in FCS with the abandon that it has happened tonight.  We'll be OK...


----------



## bent20

Officials kind of screwed us on the fourth down conversion attempt there by being slow to set the ball.


----------



## Bluethunder

Only thing on Twitter about Bell is that its a shoulder injury, but no one reporting severity right now.


----------



## bent20

Long saying it could be a stinger for Shakir. Hope he is right!


----------



## bent20

Good option. Nice conversion. Not a criticism but this is the type of thing you would have never seen under Miles. Just two completely different philosophies.


----------



## bent20

Come on O! Show us what you've got!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

bent20 said:


> Long saying it could be a stinger for Shakir. Hope he is right!



Would just hate for Shakir to be out for a long period and not be able to break the school record this season.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Golden said separated shoulder.  Not as bad as it could have been...


----------



## Bluethunder

Not a real heads up play there.


----------



## bent20

Just a dumb play there by Aviles, but the punch by the IU player was worse. IU fans yelling get off the field, same to you player, assholes!!!


----------



## bent20

Our guy has to be escorted off the field, but theirs can throw a punch and hang out on the sideline?


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> In retrospect, this isn't as bad as I initially thought.  Yeah, we're gonna get pounded, but not necessarily because they're kicking us.  We've contributed A LOT to IU's points.  That's correctable, and probably won't happen in FCS with the abandon that it has happened tonight.  We'll be OK...



I agree with this. When you give your pre game speech and you say we don't want to have xxxxx happen or we need to get an xxxxxx .  Well we have had 5 of those happen to us when you don't even want 1.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Golden said separated shoulder.  Not as bad as it could have been...



Hope he is right, but what was his source?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> Golden said separated shoulder.  Not as bad as it could have been...



That depends on the degree of separation.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> Hope he is right, but what was his source?



Ace Hunt


----------



## Bluethunder

Nothing much more we can do about that last touchdown.  Good throw, great catch.  Our guy was right there, IU receivers just too big and strong.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Ace Hunt



I hope Ace Hunt's source is right (hope the trainers have diagnosed it correctly). I'll just be happy if he can be back by Sept. 28.

Confirming on TV now that it is a shoulder injury.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bent20 said:


> I hope Ace Hunt's source is right (hope the trainers have diagnosed it correctly). I'll just be happy if he can be back by Sept. 28.
> 
> Confirming on TV now that it is a shoulder injury.


Ace is not going to give out information to the media without it being official word.


----------



## bent20

Our long snapper needs a lot of work! A lot of work!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> I hope Ace Hunt's source is right (hope the trainers have diagnosed it correctly). I'll just be happy if he can be back by Sept. 28.
> 
> Confirming on TV now that it is a shoulder injury.



Dr. Klootwyk was there with Shakir, so I would think that's a pretty solid determination.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Ace is not going to give out information to the media without it being official word.



Obviously. My point is they're diagnosing it in the locker room. Just hoping they're right and hoping it's not too bad.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Really?  Up 59-28 and you're passing on first down?  Classy...


----------



## Bluethunder

I think IU only has about five running plays in their playbook.


----------



## hans1950

Depending on the severity he could be out weeks and will probably favor it the whole season.Too bad ,just a fluke landing on it wrong.IU will score a lot of points this year,our defense should get better as the season progresses.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

On a positive note the 28 is the most points ISU has ever scored against IU.


----------



## Bluethunder

Cant complain the officials are screwing us in this one.  We just got a break on that fumbled punt.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

How long would Shakir be out with a separated shoulder?  Lets hope not too long.  I remember someone I played with in high school had a separated shoulder and was out the rest of the season (roughly 6 weeks).  Of   course he did not have any treatments or any kind of sports medicine.    Lets hope he comes back for conference play.


----------



## bent20

We have four weeks until Tennessee Tech and five until Valley play starts. Hopefully that's enough.


----------



## Bluethunder

Man, when Perish misses, he misses bad!  That wasn't even close!

11-27 tonight.


----------



## True Blue

Perish has got to play better


----------



## bent20

Perish 11-27 tonight. Not real good. A lot of pressure. He's had some drops but also some bad throws. Two good drives though!


----------



## bent20

Coleman really looks like he can score at will against us. We just can't contain him at all.


----------



## True Blue

bent20 said:


> Perish 11-27 tonight. Not real good. A lot of pressure. He's had some drops but also some bad throws. Two good drives though!



I can think of one drop on a horrible pass.

We can't tackle worth a shit


----------



## Bluethunder

Really poor angles tonight.  Coleman is hard enough to tackle when you take the correct angle, impossible when we over pursuit.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

True Blue said:


> We can't tackle worth a shit



+1


----------



## bent20

Not necessarily about Perish's play, but I really would like to see Tonyan again now. Let's get some on field experience for the young QB.


----------



## True Blue

Perish states down receivers and holds it to long


----------



## True Blue

bent20 said:


> Not necessarily about Perish's play, but I really would like to see Tonyan again now. Let's get some on field experience for the young QB.



Yes


----------



## bent20

True Blue said:


> Perish states down receivers and holds it to long



He's also taken some dives tonight when under pressure. Throw it away. I still don't think he's that bad of a QB though. These first two games aren't going to be confidence builders for him, but when things are going well, he's done fine.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Other MVFC scores:
ISU-M 51  ISU R 28 F


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Looks like Dakish's statement of I.U. scoring 70 points is on target....#^%&*(@.


----------



## bent20

Hate seeing IU set a scoring record, but truthfully, the could have scored 100 if they wanted.


----------



## bent20

Should note. We've gone DEEP on the depth chart tonight. Just about everyone has played on defense it seems.


----------



## bent20

Ignont just got rolled up on pretty bad. Up and limping. Hopefully OK. Hate to lose anyone here.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This is confirming the Big Tens decision to not play FCS opponents


----------



## TreeTop

Remember when it was 45-28 and there was hope?


----------



## bent20

Tonyan in and running now.

Nice patience. TD Sycamores!!!


----------



## ISUCC

this game is similar to the last game we played at Purdue during the Lou West era, ISU scored 35 points on Purdue that year too, but Purdue scored over 60, much like IU has tonight.


----------



## bent20

317 and Quabachi all gloomy. It's been decided for a while. We've emptied the bench so to speak on defense. We've got 18 and 19 year olds, apparently even a 17-year-old out there trying to stop guys who are bigger, faster. Is what it is. Getting guys playing experience and I like that.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

The most points a Lou West team gave up was 72.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> this game is similar to the last game we played at Purdue during the Lou West era, ISU scored 35 points on Purdue that year too, but Purdue scored over 60, much like IU has tonight.



Except back then we were playing a bunch of gun-toting, me-first transfers on defense. Tonight we have kids out there giving it their best. Seriously, look at the numbers out there on defense for the past three quarters and then look them up on the roster. All Fr, RFr. and So.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bent20 said:


> 317 and Quabachi all gloomy. It's been decided for a while. We've emptied the bench so to speak on defense. We've got 18 and 19 year olds, apparently even a 17-year-old out there trying to stop guys who are bigger, faster. Is what it is. Getting guys playing experience and I like that.



Sounds like a prescription to get somebody hurt, this is where a mercy rule needs to be implemented and have a running clock. I don't give a shit about experience I want to get out of town without anybody else getting hurt.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Fatigue.  I see lots of fatigue in white...


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> The most points a Lou West team gave up was 72.



The year Lou West was fired we gave up 55, 32, 13, 54, 72, 19, 69, 56, 63, 40 and 68. And those were upper classmen starters playing. Guys who didn't care and had no heart.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

I sure hope that IUs offense is that good.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Sounds like a prescription to get somebody hurt, this is where a mercy rule needs to be implemented and have a running clock. I don't give a shit about experience I want to get out of town without anybody else getting hurt.



The 17-year-old (still find it hard to believe he's really that young) started the game, so better get used to it. Not that many injuries. Obviously Bell injury is big but hopefully not too much beyond that.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Thank you Wilson that is exactly what he should do take a knee.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I don't like Golden tweeting that thing about the Lou West era.  What was the point?  There was no reason to do that.  Not classy, Todd...


----------



## TreeTop

So this has been a four hour game.


----------



## True Blue

Were going to have a great defense....in 2 years.  I guess it didn't hit me how young we are on that side of the ball.  One thing about Archie, Washington and those guys were that they were great tacklers.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bent20 said:


> The 17-year-old (still find it hard to believe he's really that young) started the game, so better get used to it. Not that many injuries. Obviously Bell injury is big but hopefully not too much beyond that.



What is your source for not many injuries, I saw quite a few guys limp off I guess we will find out. But your description of 17, 18 and 19 year olds playing against guys bigger and faster not to say more powerful is what I was responding to.


----------



## bent20

We didn't know what we'd have going into this game. We knew what IU would have. Sure I was disappointed and frustrated we didn't compete better, but once it became a blow out early, I understood the situation. Anyone surprised by this loss needs to take a look at our roster. You need to take a look at who we have playing defense. We're incredibly young, lost just about all of our LBs from a year ago. We lost King in camp and then Layne got hurt early in this game and it's no surprise we struggled. We still have some play makers though and we saw them make some plays tonight.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> What is your source for not many injuries, I saw quite a few guys limp off I guess we will find out. But your description of 17, 18 and 19 year olds playing against guys bigger and faster not to say more powerful is what I was responding to.



Didn't think it was that bad. Didn't see that many guys banged up. Bell and Ignont, but Clyde managed to jog off the field. Hope that's a good sign. Layne got banged up early. Hope that's nothing too serious. We'll see, I guess. Simple fact is we have a very young roster. The few vets we have haven't seen the field much.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> I don't like Golden tweeting that thing about the Lou West era.  What was the point?  There was no reason to do that.  Not classy, Todd...



Teams we played during the Lou West era could have scored 100 points just about every game if they wanted to. This is one game. Golden needs to concentrate on writing his first article without a typo or spelling error then he can he get around to comparing this team to the days of Lou West.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> Didn't think it was that bad. Didn't see that many guys banged up. Bell and Ignont, but Clyde managed to jog off the field. Hope that's a good sign. Layne got banged up early. Hope that's nothing too serious. We'll see, I guess. Simple fact is we have a very young roster. The few vets we have haven't seen the field much.



I did notice that we were playing a ton of freshmen.  That usually doesn't bode well for 'ya.  I think we'll be ok, though.  I liked what I saw from Tonyan in the fourth, hope he gets a much longer look next week, he adds a dimension that Perish just doesn't have.  That offense from IU will make a lot of defenses look bad this year.  We scored well against a BCS team.  We handed IU a bunch of their points, made some really stupid mistakes, and that's all correctable.

If we can keep from getting physically destroyed next week, I think we'll all be happy with how we look on an even playing field.  Get a few more Sanford recruiting classes in here, and we'll be better than fine.


----------



## bent20

Agreed. Sanford is also trying to make his offense work with the hand he was dealt. We'll get better, and this offense will look better against teams closer to our level of play. We had a chance against ISU last year and I understand that got everyone's hopes up, but don't let this result, or another bad loss at Purdue cloud your opinion of this team. We can still have a respectable year (maybe not above .500, but respectable) and have a lot of positive moving forward. I liked what I saw from some of our young guys tonight on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just got home from the game. Most of what has been said is my feeling on the game as well. New coaches, new offense, a TON of new and inexperience players and Indiana has finally turned the corner from the MAC-level recruiting they did under Lynch. If you just looked at their sideline compared to ours, it was two different levels of athlete out there. They were bigger, faster, stronger all over the place. The other thing I noticed is how out of shape some of our positions looked compared to IU. Offensive line in particular looked bad compared to years past. That really is a big recruiting area of need for this next class. 

I know Tonyan struggled in his first series, but I think he is the better schematic fit for this offense. Perish just isn't an accurate passer and doesn't have the dual threat abilities, either. In addition to lackluster accuracy, I feel he holds on to the ball too long and stares down receivers.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Really poor angles tonight.  Coleman is hard enough to tackle when you take the correct angle, impossible when we over pursuit.



Poor angles, biting on fakes, too much arm tackling. Young, young defense out there. There was one series where I think there was only one or two upperclassman on the field. Will be interesting to see the participation report... I don't think we're redshirting many guys at all as a lot of true freshman played tonight I believe.


----------



## mohoops247

Glad to see most of you aren't jumping off the cliff right now.  Definitely a disappointing game, but you all have made good points about our inexperience, youth, depth, new system, new coaches, and the fact that IU is much better in my opinion that they have been in a long time.  They were putting up scores in the 60s against Big Ten competition last year and are probably better on offense this year.

That being said, none of those things mentioned above should be excuses.  We have a ton of things to improve on - turnovers, blocking, tackling, passing accuracy, catching, number of players on the field on special teams, etc. etc. etc.  The sooner we get those ironed out the better.

My hope is that we go into the Purdue game with an edge and play with confidence.  We need a good showing there - maybe not a win but at least a step forward from this game.  This season is going to be a growing process and I hope we continue to improve each week.


----------



## Bally #50

mohoops247 said:


> Glad to see most of you aren't jumping off the cliff right now.  Definitely a disappointing game, but you all have made good points about our inexperience, youth, depth, new system, new coaches, and the fact that IU is much better in my opinion that they have been in a long time.  They were putting up scores in the 60s against Big Ten competition last year and are probably better on offense this year.
> 
> That being said, none of those things mentioned above should be excuses.  We have a ton of things to improve on - turnovers, blocking, tackling, passing accuracy, catching, number of players on the field on special teams, etc. etc. etc.  The sooner we get those ironed out the better.
> 
> My hope is that we go into the Purdue game with an edge and play with confidence.  We need a good showing there - maybe not a win but at least a step forward from this game.  This season is going to be a growing process and I hope we continue to improve each week.


Well said, Mo. I can't overstate the whole confidence thing. This team has some real potential but it seems we may even be younger than last year and it clearly showed tonight. We all know how important FCS wins will be and if Shak is out for 3-5 games, we'll need a little divine intervention I am afraid.


----------



## BankShot

Could Bell obtain a medical redshirt, if desired?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> Could Bell obtain a medical redshirt, if desired?



He would be eligible to apply.


----------



## niklz62

BankShot said:


> Could Bell obtain a medical redshirt, if desired?



I cant see him being out the season but maybe im just super optimistic.  We had a guy break his ankle during our first game of the season and was unable to get a medical redshirt.  I dont know if he had already redshirted prior to that.  (that was 18 or so years ago)


----------



## bent20

He rushed for over 100 yards. Don't know how they make such a decision, but seems like that would count against an exemption. I, too, hope it's not too bad of an injury. He's already anxious to take a shot at playing professionally it seems, so I expect him to be gone after this year either way. I'd really, really hate to see Shakir hampered by injuries this year. I want to see him at his best and setting some school records on his way out.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Found this from the Big 12 conference on Medical Hardship. https://admin.xosn.com/pdf6/104652.pdf?DB_OEM_ID=600


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Could Bell obtain a medical redshirt, if desired?



A separated shoulder usually isn't a season ending injury I don't think. I thought recovery time was usually 4-6 weeks? I guess it depends on the severity of it as well.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> A separated shoulder usually isn't a season ending injury I don't think. I thought recovery time was usually 4-6 weeks? I guess it depends on the severity of it as well.



Betcha he plays against Quincy...wouldn't totally surprise me to see him against Purdue, although I don't think Sanford would risk it...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> Betcha he plays against Quincy...wouldn't totally surprise me to see him against Purdue, although I don't think Sanford would risk it...



I don't think it would be a wise thing for him to play against Quincy. Here is the info on separated shoulder.
http://thesteadmanclinic.com/shoulder_acseperation/overview.asp


----------



## bent20

As I said earlier, I'll be happy if he can be back for Tenn. Tech. That's more than four weeks, five weeks until our first MVFC game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> As I said earlier, I'll be happy if he can be back for Tenn. Tech. That's more than four weeks, five weeks until our first MVFC game.



Yeah, I wouldn't rush him back before FCS play. 

When he gets back his offensive lineman need to do a better job getting over to get guys off of him. I mentioned it multiple times last night but IU defensive linemen just laid on him time and time again. Get your ass over there and get them off your guy!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

As I have read through the 29 pages of this thread I feel that many posters thought the offense did fairly well and the defense had major problems.  Both of those lines of thought may well be true.  However those thoughts leave me somewhat confused.  Yes, we scored a series high 35 points on them; but how many of those points were not scored by the offense?  Cause for concern??  Yes they scored 73 points.  Now many times did the offense have a 3 and out?  How many times did they get possession inside our 50?  Football is a team game--that means the O has to help the D get time to make adjustments and a little rest.  Football is a team game.  We lost this as a team.  My concern is not understanding why so many felt the O was halfway decent and the D was disappointing.  What am I missing?  I admit my eyesight is very poor, but I didn't think my vision caused me to miss that much.


----------



## bent20

I don't really see anyone raving about the offense. We had a couple of nice scoring drives, but yes, they need a lot of work, too.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycamore Proud said:


> My concern is not understanding why so many felt the O was halfway decent and the D was disappointing.



I liked the offense for a few reasons.  We had plays that got people one on one, and as we play teams at our level those plays will lead to better results.  I felt like there were several plays that we ran that would have led to big gains against the Illinois States and Western Illinois, etc.  We had a good balance of run vs. pass.  Most importantly,  I had no idea what play we were going to run in different situations.  There were times we ran out of formations i thought we would pass, and vice versa, as well as times in the game and downs where i thought we would pass and we ran, and times where i thought we would run and we passed.   I will also wager that Coach has not added the whole playbook yet to the game.  We may have practiced the whole playbook, but he wont use it all yet in games.  So many plays, so many formations, many wrinkles.  I also like that we went for it several times on 4th down.  I think as time goes on, coach will be very aggressive in his play calling, and that hasnt been the case recently.

These are reasons why I still feel optmistic and excited for our offense going forward.


----------



## Fridae00

Good Lord.... It was the FIRST GAME for so many of these players..... Give them a chance to get the jitters out before you start writing them off as being awful. Some of you are so quick to bash individual players....you are not giving them time to develop....it wasn't that long ago that so many of you wrote off a certain kicker when he was a freshman, yet he didn't do so badly as a sophomore, and we're hoping for more as a junior....if you want more participation on this site, that's a good place to start. Some players' families won't comment for just that reason...there is a difference between an observation of a botched play, and what some of you write...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Fridae00 said:


> Good Lord.... It was the FIRST GAME for so many of these players..... Give them a chance to get the jitters out before you start writing them off as being awful. Some of you are so quick to bash individual players....you are not giving them time to develop....it wasn't that long ago that so many of you wrote off a certain kicker when he was a freshman, yet he didn't do so badly as a sophomore, and we're hoping for more as a junior....if you want more participation on this site, that's a good place to start. Some players' families won't comment for just that reason...there is a difference between an observation of a botched play, and what some of you write...



Hey, Fridae, is Tanner ok?  He didn't seem to have the same "oomph" that I saw last year.  I just didn't want him to be hurt.  Hope all is well with him!!!


----------



## bent20

It seems every game, especially a loss, we have a family member or friend coming in here to chastise us. I get sick of it. I travel to enough games (and have no investment in the program other than being an ISU alum) that I don't need to hear it. I'm supporting the team. If a guy plays poorly, yeah, it's going to get mentioned, but no one in this thread took as much of a verbal beating as they received on the field. You lose that bad, so bad the opposing team could have scored 100 easily if it wanted, then you should expect to have your play criticized. Be happy we have a fan base that cares!!!


----------



## Fridae00

bent20 said:


> It seems every game, especially a loss, we have a family member or friend coming in here to chastise us. I get sick of it. I travel to enough games (and have no investment in the program other than being an ISU alum) that I don't need to hear it. I'm supporting the team. If a guy plays poorly, yeah, it's going to get mentioned, but no one in this thread took as much of a verbal beating as they received on the field. You lose that bad, so bad the opposing team could have scored 100 easily if it wanted, then you should expect to have your play criticized. Be happy we have a fan base that cares!!!


I'd say it for a win or loss... As for your comment of " I don't need to hear it" well go figure... Some people can sure dish it out....


----------



## Fridae00

IndyTreeFan said:


> Hey, Fridae, is Tanner ok?  He didn't seem to have the same "oomph" that I saw last year.  I just didn't want him to be hurt.  Hope all is well with him!!!



He's good...just doing the kind of kick the coach wanted him to do...squibs are not nearly as pretty as the big " booms", but sometimes, much more effective...like the one we saw at iu...


----------



## Bally #50

Fridae00 said:


> He's good...just doing the kind of kick the coach wanted him to do...squibs are not nearly as pretty as the big " booms", but sometimes, much more effective...like the one we saw at iu...


One needs to look no further than the COLT'S Pat McAfee. He was close to being our MVP last season with those "squibbers." Glad he's fine.


----------



## True Blue

I actually thought it was pretty tame around here.  Win or lose players are going to be criticized and praised on here.  Just like anywhere in life.


----------



## bent20

How much have I dished out? Spent most of this thread looking for a silver lining. Six plus years supporting this team here, going to game where we were humiliated and then people want to come here and piss and moan because everyone isn't all positive after a complete blowout. Just tired of it. Appreciate fans who give a shit and cheer for these guys. Appreciate fans who show up to road games when the only people there are player family members.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I'm all fine with everything that's been said.  IU had way more talent, yes, but our boys also didn't show the passion that I would have liked to have seen.  We need to have leaders step up--I didn't see any of that.  Bent, as a parent who has literally been able to count the fans at away games, we do appreciate any and all of the support the team gets.


----------



## agrinut

bent20 said:


> It seems every game, especially a loss, we have a family member or friend coming in here to chastise us. I get sick of it. I travel to enough games (and have no investment in the program other than being an ISU alum) that I don't need to hear it. I'm supporting the team. If a guy plays poorly, yeah, it's going to get mentioned, but no one in this thread took as much of a verbal beating as they received on the field. You lose that bad, so bad the opposing team could have scored 100 easily if it wanted, then you should expect to have your play criticized. Be happy we have a fan base that cares!!!



When they sign that financial aid agreement they agree to the criticism that comes with it.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Sometimes the truth is just plain ugly and Thurs. night was one of those times.


----------



## agrinut

What happened with a Sycamore player getting ejected? Local radio down here said he may be suspended for several games, what did he do?


----------



## Bluethunder

On a punt return he destroyed the returner way too early.  Hit him high (not saying in the helmet, just high) and knocked him back about three feet.  The timing was not even close, he was there 1-2 seconds before the ball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

agrinut said:


> What happened with a Sycamore player getting ejected? Local radio down here said he may be suspended for several games, what did he do?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bluethunder said:


> I liked the offense for a few reasons.  We had plays that got people one on one, and as we play teams at our level those plays will lead to better results.  I felt like there were several plays that we ran that would have led to big gains against the Illinois States and Western Illinois, etc.  We had a good balance of run vs. pass.  Most importantly,  I had no idea what play we were going to run in different situations.  There were times we ran out of formations i thought we would pass, and vice versa, as well as times in the game and downs where i thought we would pass and we ran, and times where i thought we would run and we passed.   I will also wager that Coach has not added the whole playbook yet to the game.  We may have practiced the whole playbook, but he wont use it all yet in games.  So many plays, so many formations, many wrinkles.  I also like that we went for it several times on 4th down.  I think as time goes on, coach will be very aggressive in his play calling, and that hasnt been the case recently.
> 
> These are reasons why I still feel optmistic and excited for our offense going forward.



Thanks Bluethunder!  That's what I asked.  My TV and internet were out for most of the first half, and I do have vision issues.  I did not refer to any one individual or group.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


>


Great shot of that. One of the cheapest hits I have seen in a long time. I would imagine we'll get final word on Tuesday but I can't see him getting away without any suspension. It looks worse in this shot than it did in the game. Not sure what he was thinking.


----------



## Fridae00

From the Terre Haute newspaper: "That was a youth error. He's a young guy who plays hard and fast. He made a huge mistake," said Sanford. " Afterwards he said 'Coach, I don't know how I did that.' "It wasn't intentional. He hit him, but there was no design to have that happen. It's a freshman mistake."


----------



## Bally #50

Fridae00 said:


> From the Terre Haute newspaper: "That was a youth error. He's a young guy who plays hard and fast. He made a huge mistake," said Sanford. " Afterwards he said 'Coach, I don't know how I did that.' "It wasn't intentional. He hit him, but there was no design to have that happen. It's a freshman mistake."


Thanks for posting that. We'll give him the benefit of the doubt but it was borderline indefensible. Anyone from the NCAA looking at that play on tape is not going to have much sympathy for a "freshman" mistake, however.


----------



## Daveinth

Bally #46 said:


> Great shot of that. One of the cheapest hits I have seen in a long time. I would imagine we'll get final word on Tuesday but I can't see him getting away without any suspension. It looks worse in this shot than it did in the game. Not sure what he was thinking.



I am not sure I agree with this being a cheap shot . Did it look bad yes but this kid is running down full speed and had he not beat the ball it would have been a terriffic play for a fumble. I do not see the returner signalling for a fair catch . Now I ask why was the IU player not ejected for the intentional punch thrown at our player where are the critics on that?


----------



## new sycamore fan

Kids in peewee football know the rules about punt coverage and the halo--no other way to put it but cheap shot.  Yes, a Freshman and overexcited, but even so, you see someone looking up with no ball, you do not try to be a highlight.  The punching is just a punk move and should require a suspension for the following game.  Things have gotten out of control with some kids (see Manziel's idiotic behavior).  The coaches need to take responsibility for reigning this kind of behavior in.


----------



## Gotta Hav

new sycamore fan said:


> Kids in peewee football know the rules about punt coverage and the halo--no other way to put it but cheap shot.  Yes, a Freshman and overexcited, but even so, you see someone looking up with no ball, you do not try to be a highlight.  The punching is just a punk move and should require a suspension for the following game.  Things have gotten out of control with some kids (see Manziel's idiotic behavior).  *The coaches **need to take responsibility for reigning this kind of behavior in*.



Plays that  hurt players...yes...get a handle on it,  but the cat is out of the bag on brashness, show boating, etc.   I don't like Manziel's behavior either, but it will sell A&M T-shirts and tickets, and it probably won't hurt recruiting either. His style will also so sell on ESPN & Sports Illustrated...  Just sayin'.  The sports world has changed and it isn't going back to the good ole days....thanks a lot Muhammad Ali!!!!


----------



## Bally #50

new sycamore fan said:


> Kids in peewee football know the rules about punt coverage and the halo--no other way to put it but cheap shot.  Yes, a Freshman and overexcited, but even so, you see someone looking up with no ball, you do not try to be a highlight.  The punching is just a punk move and should require a suspension for the following game.  Things have gotten out of control with some kids (see Manziel's idiotic behavior).  The coaches need to take responsibility for reigning this kind of behavior in.


I hated posting the whole "cheap shot" thing above but come on guys, NSF is dead on here. It's a very basic rule of football. That was one of the most blatant early hits I have ever seen. I have no idea if suspensions happen after plays like that, but if they don't, they should. There's no excuse for freshman mistakes here. That behavior reflects poorly on our program, period.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

If this becomes a trend with this young man, I'll get worried.  If it's a one-time event, I'm willing to chalk it up to a stupid "freshman moment."  Let's not crucify the kid until he proves deserving.  One incident does not warrant writing the kid off.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Definitely not "writing him off".  He is a Freshman, as I've acknowleged before, but the post on the other thread about the "lip reading" and what he alledgedly said is what concerned me.  If it was intentional, it's an entirely different thing.  I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, and hope it just winds up being a lesson learned.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

new sycamore fan said:


> Definitely not "writing him off".  He is a Freshman, as I've acknowleged before, but the post on the other thread about the "lip reading" and what he alledgedly said is what concerned me.  If it was intentional, it's an entirely different thing.  I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, and hope it just winds up being a *lesson learned.*



Key phrase.  If he learns from this, well, that's what should happen.  If he doesn't, we'll see a trend develop.  18 year old boys are, generally speaking, stupid.  Most grow out of it.  Some don't.  We'll see which way this young man goes.  Channel that aggression, young man!  Turn it into something good!


----------



## BankShot

The ball landed a full second AFTER the hit...I guess the frosh couldn't see the eyes of the punt receiver. CHEAP SHOT, even by 'Vegas standards.


----------



## Daveinth

Hell Lets blame the IU player for not slowing him down then . I mean if he was blocked any at all he wouldnt have had the full second after the collision for the ball to arrive. LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> Definitely not "writing him off".  He is a Freshman, as I've acknowleged before, but the post on the other thread about the "lip reading" and what he alledgedly said is what concerned me.  If it was intentional, it's an entirely different thing.  I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, and hope it just winds up being a lesson learned.



Yeah, if the lip reading is right, that's not good. 

He had a good game outside of that. He is the one that caused the fumble with the big hit for the kickoff returned touchdown going into halftime.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I don't know, I can see an upside to his comments, if they were true.  He's fiery.  Now, that's gotta get channeled in he right direction, but at least the fire is there.  If he's got anything going on upstairs, he'll figure out how to make good things happen with that fire...


----------



## agrinut

Jason Svoboda said:


>



That is bad, can't imagine he plays anytime soon. That is borderline WSU pitcher type cheapshot, very fortunate there was not an injury on that play.


----------



## bent20

Yes, it was a bad decision. Certainly not the first time though that a guy has hit a returner early. Doesn't condone it, but it does mean we don't need to treat this like it's never been heard of before.

Here is a guy who did it and he's pretty well known. Don't think it's what most people think of when they hear his name. In short, let him be punished and let's move on.


----------



## agrinut

bent20 said:


> Yes, it was a bad decision. Certainly not the first time though that a guy has hit a returner early. Doesn't condone it, but it does mean we don't need to treat this like it's never been heard of before.
> 
> Here is a guy who did it and he's pretty well known. Don't think it's what most people think of when they hear his name. In short, let him be punished and let's move on.



I guess to me those are different plays. The ball was at least close, it's the targeting I have a problem with. To me that shows intent.


----------



## bent20

Polamalu lowered his head and couldn't see the ball, so it's a near identical play. Even in the comment stream for that video people were talking about him doing it on purpose to get back at the guy. Whatever though. My only point is that, yes, the kid deserves criticism, but he's a freshman making his first mistake. Oh, and it wasn't the same as beaning a guy in the head with a baseball and ruining his vision for life.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

agrinut said:


> That is bad, can't imagine he plays anytime soon. That is borderline WSU pitcher type cheapshot, very fortunate there was not an injury on that play.



Let's not jump on board the crazy train here.  This isn't the even in the same universe as the WSU incident.  That was targeting a player who wasn't even on the field, _during warm-ups._  Not even close.

Let's not go totally overboard.  :hypnotized:


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Polamalu lowered his head and couldn't see the ball, so it's a near identical play. Even in the comment stream for that video people were talking about him doing it on purpose to get back at the guy. Whatever though. My only point is that, yes, the kid deserves criticism, but he's a freshman making his first mistake. Oh, and it wasn't the same as beaning a guy in the head with a baseball and ruining his vision for life.



I didn't read his lips and don't know what was said but I'm guessing his intent was to blow up the returner when he caught the ball. How often do you see a guy get there before the ball. Usually they have enough time to catch and make a move.  I think we overuse "cheap shot". I think most of the time it's more of guys trying to make a big play and making a dumb decision.  I think they just changed the rule so that it includes more than just kicked out of the remainder of the game. I think you loose part or all of the next game.  I think the punch was much worse. There is no part of the game where that would be ok.


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> Let's not jump on board the crazy train here.  This isn't the even in the same universe as the WSU incident.  That was targeting a player who wasn't even on the field, _during warm-ups._  Not even close.
> 
> Let's not go totally overboard.  :hypnotized:


 
Absolutely. The returner knew he was probably gonna get hit at some point and had the opportunity to fair catch it. The guy hit by the WSU pitcher was in the on deck circle


----------



## Bally #50

If he does it AGAIN, then we can go overboard. Hopefully he learned a huge lesson and we are done talking about him. Any comparison to the WSU incident is ludicrous.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## bent20

Doesn't look like containment to me. At least a dozen broken tackles.


----------

